

Show HN: Compete Hub – discover, share and manage your triathlon race schedule - mbesto
https://www.competehub.com/

======
netaustin
Really cool. I'm training for my first triathlon now (NYC Tri with Team in
Training), and I'm hoping to do many more Olympic-distance Tris thereafter.

Honestly, I've been wanting better training apps (and a good online training
community) more than anything. Garmin Connect, for example, has great
potential but isn't social enough / doesn't help you discover much beyond your
own stats. Obviously that's a harder nut to crack for a relatively small
market.

Maybe someday I'll be ready to find more races, though. Nice job!

~~~
mbesto
Have you checked out Strava for the training stuff? They're getting more and
more triathletes on there.

------
phylosopher
Well design site. Maybe I'll get off my lazy butt and do a triathlon... or
not.

How do people keep sites like this up-to-date when there are so many
repositories of information and/or small players that are not standardized? Do
they have go event by event or store by store? Is there a better way?

~~~
mbesto
Let's get you on that bike soon!

re: updating - Good question. Lanyrd did this really well with professional
events and Yelp did it with restaurants. It's a unique combination of crowd-
sourcing, manual work, and incentivizing the organizers of the events.

------
Jemaclus
My girlfriend is a triathlete. She'll love the crap out of this. I'm just a
runner, so it's not really my cup of tea. I'll get her to sign up tonight and
try and submit some feedback.

~~~
mbesto
Don't worry, running events coming VERY soon :) Feel free to sign up if you
haven't already and we'll notify you when it gets added.

------
mbesto
Founder here, looking for feedback!

~~~
wf
Nice looking site! Just some things I noticed:

-when I search, it's not automatically filtered by date

-when I search "woodlands" I get 0 results but when I search "the woodlands" I get 85, none of which are [http://www.ironman.com/triathlon/events/americas/ironman/tex...](http://www.ironman.com/triathlon/events/americas/ironman/texas.aspx#axzz31iuXmGSF)

-I have no idea what SPR, OLY, and CUS are and when I mouse over them it doesn't tell me anything

But, I'll definitely show this to my more active friends; nicely done!

~~~
mbesto
Sweet, thanks for the feedback. CTO is constantly tweaking the search so we
can make it as "free form" as possible. We're trying to get away from "filter
drop down" hell

~~~
Jemaclus
Check out Elasticsearch as a search index. It does a pretty good job of full
text searches, and it's free. I use it for a lot of my projects, and I think
it's one of the better ones out there. Let me know if I can help! Good luck!

~~~
mbesto
Yup, we use ES and love it! Thanks for the offering, I'll let philipDS know if
he hits any stumbling blocks to get in touch.

